# I need VINES! suggestions??



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have Oak Leaf Creeping Fig, that's it. I really want more vine like plants growing on my BG. Preferably long/narrow or small leaved vines.

You guys/gals know of any online nurseries with a vast selection of vines and terrarium plants? (besides Black Jungle)


or please suggest some vines that you have and really enjoy.


Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Heres a list from my bookmarks that sell plants
junglebox
Josh's Frogs
Tropical Plant List
Tropiflora Online Shopping
Tropical Plants -
T & C Terrariums
North Carolina Farms Inc.

Youd be surprised what you can find on eBay

Edit:
Also try posting a thread in the wanted section of this forum, alot of people will sell cuttings for less than a business would.
Also try your local garden centers. I scored a hanging basket of fireballs when looking for heirloom vegetable seeds for $12.99 that has at least 4 plants with pups. It was so cheap because they all lost their color hanging on an inside rack with little light


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, thanks! I tried google earlier but it was mostly gardening forums that came up in my search. Maybe I wasn't wording it correctly.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

For long and narrow leaves, I really like Cissus amazonica, a fast grower, and awesome coloration. Dischidia ovata has really pretty veining as well. If you're looking for smaller leaves that vine, my Pilea glauca is currently working it's way up my back wall, and Peperomia prostrata or rotundifolia (depending on what the nursery feels like calliing it) work well. I have a bunch more vines in my grow out tanks, but haven't really gotten to see them in action yet, so I'm not sure if I'm completely in love with them, but the ones listed above are my favorites so far for things on the smaller side.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

There's also begonia thelmae, I've got it in a couple of my tanks and it grows fast. Not sure it's the type of vine you are looking for though.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

There are a few species of peperomia that would fit the bill for you. P. puteolata, rotundifolia, obtuscifolia, and a few others if I can remember there names that I use. Rubella gets a very bright red stem and in full light conditions the leaves remain very small. 

Syngonium rayii has really neat foliage, it almost looks like a tiny vining alocasia.

Cissus amazonicus and discolor are great vining plants, and depending on the light conditions, they can produce smaller leaves.

A few Pellionia species make neat vines.

If you can get some Microgramma, it is a very cool genus of vining ferns. The rhizome is rather thick for the size of the leaves and is pretty neat looking.

I may have all of these available later in the spring, feel free to shoot me a pm and maybe we can work something out.

ed parker


----------



## swidge (Mar 10, 2011)

Try Blackjungleterrariumsupply.com They have an terrific stock of creepers and broad leaf vines


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie, dreamcatcher, and mantella.

My green thumb always gets the best of me I have way more plants than I have room for them in my Vivs. I've spent more money on my indoor growing room than my Vivs, but I love it



Bonnie, I really like the Cissus amazonica. The leaves are almost too long for what I'm going for, but I'm sure it will be in my collection soon. It's different and I like different I do have some Pilea Tiny Tears, Creeping Charlie, and Red Stem Tears, but they are new to me and came in as a small plant so I haven't really got to witness it's growth habits yet. The C. Charlie lost all it's leaves in shipment, but has fully recovered and starting to grow now.

The foliage is very nice on the begonia thelmae, dreamcatcher!

Ed, I've been considering some of the Pellionia. the Microgramma looks fake, but very neat! I have some Peperomia Trinervula, though I got it as a cutting and it is just now starting to root. Maybe we can do some trading once I have some plants available. I have about 40 different cultivars ATM.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Microgramma are some of the best viv plants. Look for vaccinifolia for a small leafed variety, lycopodioides for a larger leaf.
Microsorum linguiforme is my reigning favorite vining fern. Its awesome, and really kicks off fast growth once its happy. 
Both these genus get a cool reptilian scale look to their fronds


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget Marcgravia...or smaller species of Rhaphidophora


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

OHHH Subscribed! I need them too.  Needing a few small leaf vines that will grow 2+ feet and attach well to a clay and GS wall.


----------

